# another reason for water bowls



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog (Nov 15, 2015)

I was looking at hedgehog youtube videos last night (exciting I know :grin and came across this video. This hedgie lost his eye and the owners think he bumped it on the water spout from his water bottle, which if it was nighttime and pitch black seems plausible. Just another argument for bowls over bottles IMO.


----------

